# Wie weit den AGB füllen? AGB hinlegen?



## fresherix (14. März 2015)

*Wie weit den AGB füllen? AGB hinlegen?*

Hey Freunde 

Ich habe fünf Fragen und würde mich freuen wenn sie jemand beantworten kann. 

Mein AGB: Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 15 LT | Röhrenbehälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Frage 1:   Wenn man den Augleichsbehälter füllt, Pumpe an und wieder aus bis Kreislauf gefüllt ist, welchen Füllstand soll der AGB am Ende haben? Soll der bis zum Anschlag voll sein das nurnoch paar Milimeter Luft drin is, oder kann man den auch nur halb füllen, dass das Wasser von oben so schön reinplätschert. 
Frage 2:   Oben am AGB ist so ein Röhrchen durch den das Wasser VERMUTLICH einfließt. (Wenn das falsch ist bitte korrigieren  ) - Wie muss sich der Wasserstand im vergleich zum Röhrchen verhalten? Muss das Röhrchen im gelagerten Wasser "stecken"?

Frage 3:   Kann man den AGB um 45 Grad kippen und so oben auf das Gehäuse setzen? Das ist jetzt ein bissl schwer vorzustellen, daher diese kleine Skizze.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage 4:   Wenn man den AGB hinstellt, kann man den dann normal füllen, soweit wie ihr bei Frage 1 beantwortet habt, und ihn dann hinlegen nachdem man ihn befüllt, also um die in Frage 3 angesprochenen 45 Grad - 60 Grad

Frage 5: Kann man den AGB auch um 90 Grad hinlegen?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## SpatteL (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wie weit den AGB füllen? AGB hinlegen?*

1. So lange der Auslass unter Wasser ist, ist der Füllstand relativ egal.
Ein bisschen Luft sollte noch sein, da sich das Wasser, auch wenn es nicht viel ist, beim erwärmen ausdehnt.

Das rein plätschern macht aber Krach und den will man mit einer Wakü eigentlich vermeiden, daher geht man idR unten rein(bei dem Röhrchen) und auch wieder raus zur Pumpe.

2. Das Röhrchen ist dazu da, das die Pumpe das Wasser, das aus dem Kreislauf kommt, nicht gleich wieder ansaugt(beim oben Beschriebenen Aufbau - unten rein und raus).
Das ist vor allem für das Entlüften wichtig.
Wenn du doch oben rein gehen willst, sollte das Röhrchen unter Wasser sein, damit es nicht plätschert.

3. Ja

4. siehe 1. -> Füllstand egal

5. ja, siehe 1. -> Ausgang zur Pumpe muss immer unter Wasser sein.

MfG


----------



## VJoe2max (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wie weit den AGB füllen? AGB hinlegen?*

Zu 1.) Der AB sollte nicht ganz voll sein. Mit einem Füllstand so im Bereich von 3/4 bis 4/5 gefüllt, fährst du ganz gut. 
Zu 2.) Das gibt es zwei Fälle: 


Ein Steigröhrchen (so sollte es normal in deinem AB verbaut sein - also am Boden) dient dazu den Einlass im AB vom Auslass zu separieren, damit mitgeführte Luftbläschen nicht direkt wieder am Auslass mitgerissen werden. Man fördert mit einem Steigröhren also die Luftblasen in Richtung Wasseroberfläche, damit sie sich dort auflösen. Ein Steigröhrchen sollte immer unter der Wasser sein. 
Ein Fallröhrchen (also wenn es am Deckel eingebaut ist und der Deckel als Einlass genutzt wird, dient dazu den Einlass unter die Wasseroberfläche zu verlegen, damit der Ab beim Abschalten der Pumpe nicht voll läuft und die im AB enthaltene Luft in den höher liegenden Teil des Kreislaufs strömt. Auch als Fallröhren muss das Ende ein Stück unter dem Ruhewasserspiegel des AB liegen - sonst ist es zwecklos. 
Plätschern sollte im AB tunlichst nichts, denn dann dann besteht die Gefahr dass neue Luftblasen gebildet werden - das widerspräche einer der wichtigsten Funktionen eines AB.
Zu 3.) Man kann einen Röhren-AB gekippt verbauen aber es ist weiter darauf zu achten dass ein und Auslass weit genug unter Wasser liegen. 
Zu 4.) Ja!
Zu 5.) Auch das ist möglich aber im Regelfall nicht empfehlenswert denn der Abstand von Ein- und Auslass zur Wasseroberfläche ist dann zwangsläufig sehr gering, was weder beim Entlüften, noch im Betrieb mit einer gewissen Strömung im AB hilfreich ist. Mit wenig Strömung sprich einer schwachen oder gedosselten Pumpe oder relativ viel Widerstand im Kreislauf geht es zwar, aber bewegen sollte man den PC dann nicht mehr, wenn man nicht immer wieder von neuen entlüften will. Als Bypass-AB der im Prinzip nur Als Fillport dient kann man so was aber realisieren, ohne dass es Problem macht. Dann gibt´s aber gar keine Wasserbewegung darin.

Edit: zu spät ...


----------



## fresherix (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wie weit den AGB füllen? AGB hinlegen?*

Ok danke erstmal!

Aber nochmal wegen dem Röhrchen, also ist es eigtl so gedacht, das das Wasser durch das Röhrchen rausgesogen wird, un in einem der 2 anderen unteren Löcher reingepumpt wird? Und das eizelne Loch an der Oberseite zum Befüllen da ist?


----------



## fresherix (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wie weit den AGB füllen? AGB hinlegen?*

Ok Danke dir!

Also kann ich die beiden Schläuche unten anschließen, den Ausfluss am Röhrchen-Loch, den Eingang an einem daneben und das dann um 45 Grad kippen? Dann leigt ja alles unter Wasser!

Also ok ich denke ich habs verstanden, Danke!


----------



## SpatteL (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wie weit den AGB füllen? AGB hinlegen?*

Der Anschluss mit dem Röhrchen ist der Eingang, also da kommt das Wasser aus dem Kreislauf!
Zur Pumpe geht es von einem der anderen Anschlüsse.

MfG


----------



## fresherix (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wie weit den AGB füllen? AGB hinlegen?*

Achso! Ok danke!


----------

